# Thiel Brothers - Ingersoll & Services



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stefano posted this in the Wanted Section...



stefano34 said:


> has anyone got a movement for an old Ingersol like this one;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As shown in the photos below Thiel Brothers did indeed make watches for both Ingersoll & Services...



However, the examples I`ve seen such as this pair show that there were differences in the movements, though in this particular case it seems to be just the design of the back plates...


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers Mach for posting this, it's actually this wheel it appears to have lost it's end pin, .....it"]. it's all very clean I wonder if it was dropped early in it's life and was put away in a drawer since the condition is so good!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice looking watch, I`m sorry I can`t help you with a suitable donor movement.


----------

